# Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen :-(



## Rayne (19. Dezember 2004)

*Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *

Hallo!

ich spiele zur zeit zum 2. mal gothic 1, da ich es vor ein paar jahren mal gespielt , aber nicht durchgezockt hatte.

so, nun bin ich templer stufe 15 oder so und habe 80 lernpunkte über. hab einhand stufe 2 und über 50 stärke, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
kann man bei einhand noch mehr lernen? im charakterbildschimr steht nämlich nur 10%    aber wenn ja, wo soll das denn gehen/bei wem?
und bringt mir eigentlich stärke was, außer dass ich bestimmte waffen tragen kann? würde es mir jetzt also was bringen, alle lernpunkte in stärke zu investieren?
ich wüsste nämlich nicht, was ich sonst lernen könnte. son mist wie schleichen oder taschendiebstahl interessiert mich nicht.  tiere ausweiden etc. hab ich auch schon alles....

also irgendwie ist das komisch, dass ich so viele punkte über hab, bei gothic 2 war es eher umgekehrt, da hat man sich über jeden punkt gefreut 

Danke für eure hilfe 

Rayne


----------



## ELNoscho (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *

in g1 gibts nur 2 stufen pro waffenskill, d.h. du kommst mit den waffen nie auf 100%! da du 1 hand kämpfst lohnt es sic noch stärke aufzurüsten da das irgendwas zum dmg hinzufügt. ansonsten lern 2 hand oder magie oder tiere ausbeuten was auch immer


----------



## Rayne (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				ELNoscho am 19.12.2004 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> in g1 gibts nur 2 stufen pro waffenskill, d.h. du kommst mit den waffen nie auf 100%! da du 1 hand kämpfst lohnt es sic noch stärke aufzurüsten da das irgendwas zum dmg hinzufügt. ansonsten lern 2 hand oder magie oder tiere ausbeuten was auch immer



jo, das habe ich gestern nacht beim zocken auch noch selber rausgefunden 
hab einfach mal meine stärke auf 99 gepowert und bin dann mal zum schattenläufer gelaufen --> hab den leicht fertig gemacht, vorher aber hatte ich dem nicht einen lebenspunkt abgezogen 

jetzt habe ich aber wieder 40 oder 50 punkte über, brauch aber eigentlich nichts richtiges.....naja, muss ich mal gucken, was sich nocht lohnt.

Danke!

Rayne


----------



## BluBJungE (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *

spiel gothic 2 dann haste zu wenige


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				Rayne am 19.12.2004 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt habe ich aber wieder 40 oder 50 punkte über, brauch aber eigentlich nichts richtiges.....naja, muss ich mal gucken, was sich nocht lohnt.


Schon ein paar Magiekreise gelernt? Das ist doch gerade das gute am Templer...


----------



## Rosini (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 19.12.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Rayne am 19.12.2004 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wenn du dich für den Weg eines Magiers entscheidest, hast du dann glaube ich zu wenige Lernpunkte. Es gibt für jeden der 6 Magierkreise (kosten jeweils 10 Erfahrungspunkte) noch jeweils verschiedene Runenzauber, die alle noch erlernt werden sollten^^. Empfehlenswert ist auch das ausnehmen von diversen Tieren. Fellabziehen sollte auf jeden Fall erlernt sein. Desweiteren kann man noch Zähne ziehen, Schattenläuferklauen/Horn entnehmen, usw....

Du siehst also, dass deine Erfahrungspunkte nicht mehr lange leben werden, soltlest du es einmal  deinen Gefallen am "Tiere ausnehmen" finden 

MfG, Rosini


----------



## Herg (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				Rayne am 19.12.2004 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun bin ich templer stufe 15 oder so und habe 80 lernpunkte über. hab einhand stufe 2 und über 50 stärke, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> kann man bei einhand noch mehr lernen? im charakterbildschimr steht nämlich nur 10%    aber wenn ja, wo soll das denn gehen/bei wem?
> und bringt mir eigentlich stärke was, außer dass ich bestimmte waffen tragen kann? würde es mir jetzt also was bringen, alle lernpunkte in stärke zu investieren?



Also....im Gegensatz zu G2 lernst du in G1 nicht EInhand ODER Zweihand, sondern musst Einhand STufe 2 haben, um Zweihand STufe 1 zu lernen.
Also 1H-1: 10 LP --> 1H-2 : 20LP --> 2H-1 : 30LP --> 2H-2 : 40LP
30+40=70

und schon sind 70LP weg und du bist Zweihandmeister.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				Rosini am 19.12.2004 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 19.12.2004 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Threadstarter ist aber Templer und als Templer kann man nur maximal den vierten Kreis der Magie erlernen. Zusammen mit den 70 LP für den Zweihandermeisterrang kann man da locker den einen oder anderen LP verbraten, ohne aber in arge Bedrängnis zu geraten, wie zB ein Feuer-/Wassermagier, der den sechsten Kreis + Zweihand lernen will.


----------



## zoerfie (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				Rayne am 19.12.2004 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> ich spiele zur zeit zum 2. mal gothic 1, da ich es vor ein paar jahren mal gespielt , aber nicht durchgezockt hatte.
> 
> ...




Argh, Stärke ist als Nahkämpfer das wichtigste überhaupt, der Schaden hängt direkt von der Stärke ab. Du kannst 1. bessere Waffen nehmen und 2. wird deine Stärke zum Schaden dazugerechnet. d.h. du bist auch mit wenig mehr Stärke deutlich stärker, da der Gegner-Rüstungswert direkt dagegen gerechnet wird. Beispiel: du hast 50 Str und eine 50 Str Waffe. Der Gegner hat einen Rüstungswert von 80. Du machst 20 Schaden. Mit 60 Str und 60 Str Waffe machst du bereits 40 Schaden also DOPPELT soviel obwohl du nur 10 Str mehr hast.

Als Nahkämpfer habe ich jedesmal meine Str schnellstmöglich auf 90 gesteigert, (ohne Tränke, die hab ich aufgehoben) , dann erst Waffentalente gesteigert und evtl. die übrigen Punkte in andere Talente investiert. Man kann sogar im 2. Kapitel schon eine 90 Schaden Waffe besitzten und auch hernehmen. (Drachenklinge, Ork-Stadt, Blutfliegenzauber)


----------



## Homerclon (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				Rosini am 19.12.2004 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 19.12.2004 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


falsch, weder kostet jeder Magiekreis jeweils 10LP noch muss man jeden Zauber erst lernen.
In Gothic 1 kann man die Zauberrunen einfach kaufen, die kann man nicht "lernen" auch kann man sie nicht selbst  herstellen.
Und die Magiekreise werden auch immer teurer
Kreis 1: 10LP
Kreis 2: 15LP
Kreis 3: 20LP
Kreis 4: 25LP
Kreis 5: 30LP
Kreis 6: 40LP
So ungefähr müssten die Kosten gewesen sein. Kann sogar sein das es ab Kreis 4 noch mehr kostet.

Ich würde als Templer übrige LP in 2H und Magiekreise stecken.
vorallem 2h ist wichtig, da die 1h Waffen spätestens im 5Kapitel zu schwach sind.
Beste 2h Waffe macht den fast doppelt soviel Schaden wie die stärksten 1h Waffe.
Und ein paar Zauberrunen nutzen zu können ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Snark7 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *



			
				zoerfie am 19.12.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> . Beispiel: du hast 50 Str und eine 50 Str Waffe. Der Gegner hat einen Rüstungswert von 80. Du machst 20 Schaden. Mit 60 Str und 60 Str Waffe machst du bereits 40 Schaden also DOPPELT soviel obwohl du nur 10 Str mehr hast.



Lol, ähm naja, etwas enthusiastische Rechnung. Er hat natürlich nicht nur 10 STR mehr, sondern auch noch eine stärkere Waffe


----------



## Rayne (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic 1 - viel zu viele Lernpunkte aber viel zu wenige Möglichkeiten, diese einzusetzen *

hui, haben ja noch so viele geantwortet hier, hab gar nicht mehr reingeguckt 

also ich hab mittlerweile einige LPs verbraten. bin jetzt irgendwas mit level 22 oder so und hab wieder 40 punkte über, hab alle 4 kreise gelernt, stärke auf maximal, schon ein paar mehr punkte auf mana, tiere ausweiden kann ich alles, akrobatik hab ich, n paar pünktchen mehr bei geschicklichkeit...

also wie man sieht, kann ich fast alles 

bin auch im 5. kapitel und hab mit meiner 1h-waffe überhaupt keine probleme (59 schaden + 2. stufe bei einhandwaffen).
hab irgendwas an die 90-100 schuz vor waffen)

und zur not, wenns wirklich mal ernst werden sollte, pack ich meine runen aus und verpasse den gegnern aus sicherer entfernung ein paar blitzschläge oder eisstöße und renn dann weg und wiederhole das ganze spiel, bis alle tot sind 

im übrigen hab ich gothic 2 schon durch und dNdR auch....einmal als Paladin und einmal als Söldner. hab ja auch oben bereits geschrieben, dass das mit den LPs im 2. teil etwas anderes war, da hat man nie genug 

Rayne


----------

